# help with Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno sizing



## drutah (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm new to this forum and need some advice on bicycle sizing. I'm looking to get a reliable but inexpensive bike for three/four seasons urban commuting in the Northeast. Several friends have recommended single speed cross bikes and most have pointed to the Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno. While I've purchased bikes on line before, I have some sizing questions about this bike since I've read that the geometry charts may be off. I have a 32"/81 cm cycling inseam (book in crotch) and ride a 19" old Gary Fisher hardtail and a 54cm Airborne Zeppelin with a short stem (80 mm); both fit well. On sizing with the Motobecane, I seem to fall between a 52 and 54 cm. Any advice on which to get? Thanks in advance.


----------



## drutah (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to add that I'm just under 5'8" in bare feet. Can provide other measurements if necessary. Thanks.


----------



## tonyjojo (Jun 25, 2011)

I just ordered a 49cm, but i'm an inch shorter and have stubby legs, if there math is close on the web site it should fit. I test road a 50cm surly cross check and that was a little to close for comfort for me, my old raleigh is 52ish and fits great, I'll let you no how it fits. cheers


----------



## tonyjojo (Jun 25, 2011)

*moto fantom cross sizing help*

you my have all ready decided but i could have got the 52 but it would have been push'n it. my p.b.h. is really only an inch shorter after a re-mesure. if clearance and big fat tires is your thing go 52. by the way it's a fun little bike and yes your gunn'a change most of the cock-pit saddle stuff and all the crap that people say thats bad about this bicycle, but i would with any of the shelf cycle.


----------

